# Weston 2100 Vac Sealer Gasket Question



## wnctracker (Jan 5, 2021)

I’ve had my 2100 for about 18 months and it gets used weekly but not extensively. The gasket seems to have stopped sealing or something because the pump runs and won’t seal without constant downward pressure on the lid. It doesn’t seem like this should have failed already to me but it has. Is there a way resurrect a gasket that I’m not aware of without buying a repair kit?  I already have the Teflon so I don’t need the whole kit and would like to prolong what I’ve got first if possible. Any suggestions?


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 5, 2021)

Pull gasket out and flip around. Works on my foodsaver

Lady from food saver also told be ,take them out wash lightly let air dry and replace


----------



## wnctracker (Jan 5, 2021)

Winterrider said:


> Pull gasket out and flip around. Works on my foodsaver
> 
> Lady from food saver also told be ,take them out wash lightly let air dry and replace


I tried that right away  because I used to do that with my food saver as well. I was wondering about petroleum jelly or something along those lines. Just being frugal


----------



## Fueling Around (Jan 5, 2021)

Do you store it with the sealer lid open?
I have an inexpensive Ziplock brand vac sealer going on 3-4 years. That was stressed in the instructions


----------



## wnctracker (Jan 5, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> Do you store it with the sealer lid open?
> I have an inexpensive Ziplock brand vac sealer going on 3-4 years. That was stressed in the instructions


I never leave it open. It stays in my garage and I’ve always figured dust would get into the vacuum chamber so I keep it closed.   Thanks for the comment, maybe that’s part of it?


----------



## Fueling Around (Jan 5, 2021)

All foam is ...  "memory foam"?


----------



## Steve H (Jan 6, 2021)

I think fueling around was asking if you left it opened when not in use.  On my Lem. It is stressed not to close and clamp when not in use. I'm wondering keeping it closed caused the foam to fail.


----------

